# The World’s Greatest Hobby on Tour



## dartracer (Jan 3, 2008)

This weekend in Sacramento, I'll be going.


John Neal


----------



## farmerted (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there too, if I can make it through the storm today that is! 

-Jon (a.k.a. Farmer Ted)


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just finished setting up for this show. it is a big one.Tremendous rain to day however, so hopefully attendance on saturday will still be good


Jonthan/EMW


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Reilley and I will be there on Sunday around noonish.  Hope to meet you John, and to see you again Jon (Farmer Ted). I'll definitely be seeing you Jonathan, and Laura as well.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll be there on Saturday.  I hope to run into some of the MLS'ers.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

A bud from SVC and I are going Sunday and try to hook up with Dwight and Mike around noon.


----------



## traindude109 (Jan 2, 2008)

Darn, I have to work all this weekend. I would have loved to come down and check out the show. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


 


Well I guess there is always the next show........  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

My grandson and I are going via Amrtak on Sunday.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Should we try and set up a place to meet? How about Jonathan's Electric & Steam Model Works booth at 2 PM?


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Gee, is anyone going to the "WGH on Tour" show in Del Mar NEXT weekend? I plan to go whichever day the Chargers aren't playing their second playoff game.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Diwight * 
Should we try and set up a place to meet? How about Jonathan's Electric & Steam Model Works booth at 2 PM?


Sounds good.


----------



## dartracer (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi all, Sorry about not making the meet at 2PM, we were without power from about 4AM until 6:15 tonight and was unable to see the post till power came back. I did my part to support the vender's, I scored 4 AMS skeleton log cars from Electric Model Works. I was pleased with the Large scale Items but then this is the second show I have attended. I was looking forward to meeting several of the other members here.


 


John


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

We're meeting tomorrow (Sunday) John if you can make it back down. Mikey and I had planned to go on Sunday all along.


----------

